# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Markus Ruhl in the gym

## rruhl

Markus Ruhl - Photoshoot 
One day after the 2004 Arnold Classic

----------


## rruhl

More pics

----------


## rruhl

More

----------


## rruhl

More...

----------


## rruhl

Video clips

http://www.muscletime.com/pages/depa...s/markus01.asf
http://www.muscletime.com/pages/feat.../markusgym.asf

----------


## MIKE_XXL

i am not the biggest Ruhl fan, but fak that's impressive...that man is a freak...great shots Bro!!!
XXL

----------


## Shredz

I can't believe how much he has improved over the past few years, he was always huge but could never dial it in. Now that he has been able to dial himself right and and get better at it with each and every show he should be a contender for the Mr. O this year.

----------


## MikeyZ23

Yea, he's just freaky huge but I def. agree w/ shredz, Markus is definitely starting to dial it all in and look awesome.

----------


## alert

guy looks good .. but wtf are his tris lol  :Smilie:  he'll never win anything with his bi's overpowering his tris by such a huge degree .. meh

----------


## LM1332

wasnt he the one who shot synth into his bis?

----------


## asani

no, he is a genetically freak, his bis and chest are just amasing.
i met him twice, he is realy nice and i got a little chance to talk with him-believe me, he never used synthol.

----------


## Latimus

> no, he is a genetically freak, his bis and chest are just amasing.
> i met him twice, he is realy nice and i got a little chance to talk with him-believe me, he never used synthol.


he never used synthol..and you know this because you talked to him...lol
you are kind of person i love...

----------


## mighty1

you call that genetic freak?? my sister has forarm same size as his. this guy forarms are the the size of the girl that is next to him in the pic. his bicep got synetol in them ..you dont have to look like valentino ...you can use syntol and look ok if you know how to use it right. his head is huge. his shoulders are bigger than his arms in relaxed position. my friend ..marcus is no arnold or ronnie or gunter those are what u call genetic freaks. look at sergio oliva now that is genetic freak! you can not have head the size of cutler or marcus and claim to be genetic freak. those guys dont touch weights for 6 months and they lose tons of muscle.. while if ronnie or gunter dont touch weights for 6 months i can assure you they will still look amazing and lose a lot less muscle mass. you wanna see genetic freak u can also look at dexter jackson !

----------


## houseofpain

he looks **** good.

----------


## Maraxus

Markus will always be my favorite.

----------


## 50%Natural

much respect to him...looks freakin killer

----------


## Z-Ro

he does look nice in those shots

----------


## TooSmall

> you call that genetic freak?? my sister has forarm same size as his. this guy forarms are the the size of the girl that is next to him in the pic. his bicep got synetol in them ..you dont have to look like valentino ...you can use syntol and look ok if you know how to use it right. his head is huge. his shoulders are bigger than his arms in relaxed position. my friend ..marcus is no arnold or ronnie or gunter those are what u call genetic freaks. look at sergio oliva now that is genetic freak! you can not have head the size of cutler or marcus and claim to be genetic freak. those guys dont touch weights for 6 months and they lose tons of muscle.. while if ronnie or gunter dont touch weights for 6 months i can assure you they will still look amazing and lose a lot less muscle mass. you wanna see genetic freak u can also look at dexter jackson !


lmao

----------


## BajanBastard

Gunter is nothing but a Weilder boy toy! if not for all the hype those pussies over at Flex mag were giving him he'd be still at the bottom of the food chain where he belongs!

----------


## slizzut

I think hes so happy in those pics because he just got a fresh bottle of synthol

----------


## decadbal

dude hes awesome

----------


## Spoon

thats one big mofo

----------


## rruhl

More pics...

http://www.tungeheuer.de/dateien/bodybuilding.htm

Gym 1

----------


## rruhl

Gym 2

----------


## rruhl

Gym 3

----------


## rruhl

Gym 4

----------


## rruhl

Guest posing 1

----------


## rruhl

Guest posing 2

----------


## rruhl

Guest posing 3

----------


## rruhl

Guest posing 4

----------


## retired

D.amn! I want to see Ruhl doing the mandatories beside Coleman at the 2004 Olympia.

----------


## FeldMarshellPotter

wonder what Ruhl's gf curls?

----------


## Puffader

A lot more then you



> wonder what Ruhl's gf curls?

----------


## FeldMarshellPotter

...dick...

----------


## FeldMarshellPotter

check out the bi post in post #29- that peak could kick Ronnie's ass anyday

----------


## The Massacre

Impressive none the less.

Especially that aerial shot. WOW

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

yo feldmarshallpotter i thought you werent posting under that name anymore. whatsup?

----------


## vitor

Ruhl is freaky big. But he is missing triceps!

----------


## G-Force

> Ruhl is freaky big. But he is missing triceps!



his triceps look pretty good from where i'm sitting

not much of a horse shoe but still huge

ive just noticed he has got a scar on his left shoulder - anyone know how he got that?

----------


## OoDee

> his triceps look pretty good from where i'm sitting
> 
> not much of a horse shoe but still huge
> 
> ive just noticed he has got a scar on his left shoulder - anyone know how he got that?


Put those tri's into a smaller frame overall and they'll look good, but on his body they look absolutely weak and out of proportion.

I don't like his shape at all. His physique lacks round and smooth shapes completely. Too big and too ugly for my taste. No sense of aesthetics, at all.

OoDee

----------


## vitor

Ruhl needs to get some damn triceps! Period.......................................

----------


## G-Force

> Ruhl needs to get some damn triceps! Period.......................................



bet you wouldnt say that to his face

----------


## S.P.G

he is one of my favs,, at the moment i have made in gemany to love it..









> bet you wouldnt say that to his face


word!!!!!!!!

----------


## vitor

Ruhl looks greate, but those small triceps looks funky on hes freaky physick, thats what i think!

----------


## decadbal

he is awesome..totally awesome

----------


## decadbal

hes had some major tears in em.. i dont think he will ever be able to get them up to par.. he still is the man

----------


## OoDee

> bet you wouldnt say that to his face


Umm... I didn't get it. What was the point of that?

OoDee

----------

